# My M&P Soap is Extremely Drying



## mattillsley (May 15, 2010)

Hello.

I recently bought some M&P 'crystal clear' soap from a U.K. supplier and I have a big problem.  On handing out free samples to family and friends the feedback has revealed that the soap dries people's hands out.  I have used it myself and it's the same for me.

If it was just drying my hands and those of my family I might put it down to our skin type, but 10 people have tried it now and all say the same thing.

Can anyone give me any advice please as to what to do?  Is there a REALLY nourishing brand of M&P available in the UK?  Could I add extra oils to the M&P?

The M&P itself is chock-a-block with chemicals, and I suspect this is the main problem:

Aqua, Glycerin, Sodium Stearate, Propylene Glycol, Sorbitol, Sodium Laurate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Chloride, Stearic Acid, Lauric Acid, Pentasodium Pentetate, Tetrasodium Etidronate.

Is there a natural transparent soap recipe that anyone knows of that I could use instead of relying in M&P?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## JacquiO (May 16, 2010)

Since I'm in the States I can't really recommend a different brand of M&P you could use but if you can get a hold of  hemp oil, mango butter, shea butter or cocoa butter base that might be an improvement. 

You can add oils to your base but you need to play with the amount since the oils will diminish the lather. You can also add things like goats milk or buttermilk powder as well.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 16, 2010)

I agree that you can add some oils, butters and such but in small amounts.


----------

